
VLC can stream to ChromeCast - macco
http://www.jbkempf.com/blog/post/2016/This-week-in-VideoLAN-46
======
bduerst
Wow, this is huge. People have been requesting this for a while.

This may be a redundant question, but does that mean the mobile app has
support for it now too?

------
charlzbryan
Yay finally ! Been waiting for this one

